# صناعة الادوية



## baderx20x (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهأري منك ياخوان تزويدي بمعلومات عن خطوات ومراحل تصنيع الادوية وتقنيات المستخدمة في صناعة الادويةوشكرا....


----------



## سعد2010 (18 مارس 2009)

www.madehow.com
اذهب يا اخي الى هذا الموقع وستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ريزو77 (29 يوليو 2009)

يتكون اى دواء من مواد فعالة ومواد غير فعالة حيث يتم خلطها بنسب معينة وتحضيرها على حسب المواصفة المتبعة فى المصنع سواء كانت بريطانية او امريكية.
قبل عملية التصنيع وعند وصول المواد الخام لا بد من فحصها والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات وبعد ذلك يسمح لمسؤول المخزن بصرفها للانتاج عقب وصول شهادة التحليل من المختبر الخاص بالمصنع
ويتم صرفها بأمر الانتاج وبين كل عملية واخرى لابد من عمل فحوصات واختبارات الى عملية التعبئة او المنتج النهائى
حيث تخضع صناعة الادوية لقوانين صارمة وقوية متبعة فى كل انحاء العالم وموحدة


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد مهندسين صيانة ماكينات الأدوية ومن لديه الخبرة في التعامل هندسيا مع القطاعات الدوائية


----------



## د.م.ياسين آلكليدار (8 يناير 2010)

*الصناعة الدوائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركة 
عن أي شيء في الصناعات الدوئية تسأل وعن أي منتج أو عن أي شكل صيدلاني تسأل لكي نستطيع الجواب


----------



## ربيع عصام (8 يناير 2010)

تقوم الصناعة الدوائية على مجموعة مواصفات دولية معتمدة 
منها مواصفات البيئة المعملية 
دساتير التحليل 
طرق ومعايير الاداء الجيد


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 يناير 2010)

أسأل محددا عن ماكينات التصنيع الخاصة بالتشريط أو الكبسول هل من الممكن تغيير طقم ملئ الكبسول بالبودر الى bellets?


----------



## M7soob (20 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم أريد بحثا تفصيليا عن صناعة الادوية


----------



## moheeb qa (24 يوليو 2010)

اذهب يا اخي الى هل الموقع وستجد الاجابه
www.edomp.co.cc
هذا الموقع متخصص بالصناعات التاليه
*-* *صناعة الادويه البشرية بكافة الأشكال الصيدلانية .*
*-* *صناعة الادويه البيطرية .*
*-* *صناعة مستحضرات التجميل والعطور (المستخلصات العطرية ).*
*-* *صناعة مواد التنظيف ( المنظفات الكيماوية ) .*
*-* *صناعة الاغذيه التكميلية والفيتامينات .*
*-* *تجهيز مراكز الأبحاث والمختبرات للمؤسسات الصيدلانية والجامعات . *


*الأشكال الصيدلانية : الحبوب – الكبسولة – السوائل – الامبولات – الحقن – ( الجافة أو ألسائله ) ... الخ .*

*زيارتكم لموقع **http://www.edomp.co.cc* 

*جميع خدماتنا وماكيناتنا ذات جوده عاليه ومطابقة لمتطلبات **GMP** ونحن نصمم المصانع المختلفة حسب متطلبات *
*الممارسة الجيدة للتصنيع - ويشمل ذلك التصميم الخارجي والداخلي للمشروع – *
*-* *دخول وخروج العاملين للمناطق المختلفة للمصنع وأماكن التصنيع .*
*-* *دخول وخروج للمواد الاوليه والبضائع للمناطق المختلفة للمصنع وأماكن التصنيع .*
*-* *التصميم يشمل أل **Room Data Sheet ** .*
*-* *تصميم مخططات **HVAC** اخذين بعين الاعتبار تصنيف أماكن التصنيع المختلفة .*
*-* *تزويد أماكن التصنيع بخطوط المياه المعالجة **Water Treatment** والاجهزه ا للازمه وبالقدرة الانتاجيه الكافية للمصنع .*
*-* *لدينا قسم خاص يهتم بالتوثيق حسب **GMP** .*


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 يوليو 2010)

do you know that this site is from ISRAEL??


----------



## ابويابس (29 أغسطس 2010)

*من فضلكم أريد بحثا عن الصيانات المختلفة فى صناعة الادوية*​


----------



## SNIPHER (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الافاضل دور الكيميائي في مصنع الادوية الخلط وضبط الجودة؟
مين بيقدر يساعدني كيف يتم تصنيع اشكال المضادات الحيوية 
ماهي المواد الغير فعاله واضافتها 
القياسات المستخدمة لسلامة المنتج الدوائي ؟


----------

